# Colostrum Catastrophe



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

A few weeks ago there was a thread about this product. Great! I finally read it right before going to the store, so I bought some.
Sounds like the perfect product to help Khan. He is soooo allergy prone/sensitive this might be just the thing his immune system needs.
After a few days, I noticed him itching a little more. Could it be from this or is it just my imagination? I mean, I am super sensitive when I give him new things. I watch for changes in his skin, ears, etc. Maybe I'm just being hyper sensitive. After about a week, there is no doubt it's from the supplement. I now am noticing his forearms turning a slight grey'ish color. This is what happens when he gets too much dairy. So now he has been off of it for about 2 weeks, and the skin is back to almost normal, and the itchiness has subsided. One more thing to chalk up that is suppose to be good for you; but not for Mr. Big Lips!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh...that's a shame. Especially since you had high hopes that this would really be helpful for the big lug. It must be the dairy element in colostrum.

I really like colostrum; I believe it has helped Mateo in his recovery from surgery... and I also started adding it into my smoothies in the morning (weird, but I like the taste!)

Well, on the positive side, you will be saving a lot of money; the stuff's not cheap!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that it is a nice supplement and really doesn't have a lot of dairy but I guess Khan and Re are super sensitive. That is really too bad as it is a nice supplement. I am glad you figured it out though.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That is strange I am going to check it out and see if there are more cases of this happening. I would like to know so I could recommend with a caveat if needed. 

I love Bubba's pic and your sig. Those eyes of his make up for the no nose thing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Not to take Khan's thread off-track... but there is something about Bubba's face that feels both ancient and baby-like. Like there's dignity, but a bit of a clown, too... 

Kind of oddly mesmerizing...

And your girl's photo in your avatar--she looks like a giant wolf! (Even though I know she's a small girl...)

BTW, Khan, we need more photos of your pack. :becky: 

I promise Mateo will not bark at them the way your boy does at mine, lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> now i'm wondering if it's the brand i bought. symbiotics......


Weird; but that's the brand I bought too...I just picked it up at the Fred Meyer Nutrition center. It was NOT cheap. Like 44 bucks.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Not to take Khan's thread off-track... but there is something about Bubba's face that feels both ancient and baby-like. Like there's dignity, but a bit of a clown, too...
> 
> Kind of oddly mesmerizing...
> 
> ...


Well, You will be getting a few in the next couple days! Khan turns 3 yrs old on Monday!! I have a cake for him & I'm making one for us humans. Can't have a birthday without cake!! aaaand, I just had some pictures taken yesterday to celebrate! As soon as I get them I will be sharing! 
I wish you could see how goofy he is. I swear, he's a NUT! I had the tv on last night, and when I left the room a commercial came on for 1800 pet meds, and I hear him barking at the tv!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Liz said:


> I am sorry to hear that it is a nice supplement and really doesn't have a lot of dairy but I guess Khan and Re are super sensitive. That is really too bad as it is a nice supplement. I am glad you figured it out though.


Liz, super sensitive is an understatement! If they made a sequel to the movie Boy in the Bubble, he would be the perfect co-star! LOL!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> now i'm wondering if it's the brand i bought. symbiotics......


Same brand I buy and I think it is the only one I've seen at Super Supplements, my boy Leo doesn't do well on it either he get's all reddish undertones to his skin and super yellowish goober eyes. Not every supplement works for every dog, this is one of those time!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Symbiotics is what I use, for myself and Mateo. But I buy the powder, not the capsules. Would that make a difference?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I buy the powder because it is easier to deal with for me.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Since I have been giving it to Lila I just open the capsules and discard. They are easily to close as well. Just twist and pull very gently and they should open. It says they are made of gelatin, which I think is made from like bone powder or something. Symbiotics is the brand I use and so far there have been no reactions. It has been less than a week though, so I will keep my eye out for signs of sensitivity. 

Under ingredients is says bovine colostrum and phospholids, does anyone know what phospholids are? Could those be causing the reaction?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I tried colostrum on Annie but she went into hyper itch,as all dairy was flagged on her allergy panel I had to take her off it,it's excellent stuff if there are no dairy allergy,karen


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> it could....because you always have to count the materials used to make the capsule.


I didn't give him the actual capsule. I opened it up and just gave him the powder from within...??


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I, also, use Symbiotics with no issues...it's probably been about a month since I started giving colostrum to Yogi.


----------

